# Port St. Joe



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

What is going on with the scollops, have you seen any inprovement? How big is the crowd over there.


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

I would also be interested in any info I will be going the end of the month.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Mikes seafood has PLENTY Bay and Sea .


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

When are you going? We are going the week of Aug. 17th. We are staying at scallop cove


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

We will be there Aug. 1-3.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Would appreciate a report when you get back, thanks.


----------

